# Stosh was shot by a neighbor- looks like he'll be ok



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our idiot neighbor through the woods said he thought Stosh was a wolf and emptied his pistol at Stosh. Stosh was hit in the muzzle just below his eye. My husband was yelling for him to stop shooting after the first shot, he heard me screaming for Stosh. We drove around to his property and called Stosh, he came out of the woods and we raced to the e-vet who said Stosh was extremely lucky. He has his eye, all of his teeth, his jaw wasn't fractured but we can't find an exit wound. The e-vet gave vitamin K to clot the blood, an antibiotic and pain med. Stosh was very steady, head up, obedient, strong heartbeat and good air intake, so he sent us home and we'll go to our vet first thing in the am for xrays. Stosh even wagged his tail when we got home, he's such a good pup. Poor thing, his GCG tag is covered in blood. I was hanging in there but now I'm a wreck. I'll update after we see our vet in the morning. Send good thoughts and prayers please!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

On the way! Good luck!


BTW, is there anything that you can do to him for shooting your dog? Laws against it?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness! How incredibly awful! I am saying a prayer right now for all of you.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG! Poor Stosh! My heart is breaking for the poor baby. Thank God it wasn't worse. Stosh is in my prayers tonight. Wolfie sends his get well wishes too.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Shot your dog??? Wow. Are you on farm land and he was protecting his stock? Is this kind of thing considered "normal" to just start firing a gun at something that somewhat resembles a wolf??? 

Did you see it happen? What did your neighbor have to say about this???


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

$#@%^%$#$%^^!!!!! Hunters!!! How stupid can they be?? Or downright mean! Saying a prayer for Stosh - poor baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well it's unclear where it took place- our properties border each other divided by a creek. My husband was on our deck grilling and Stosh was with him, the neighbor's dog was running in the creek and Stosh ran over to see who it was because it was dark- my husband called Stosh but the shot started- the first shot he yelled but the guy kept shooting. In TX it's legal to shoot anything on your property and he said he thought it was a wolf fighting with his dog. Stosh is a log-coated black and red so he isn't your usual gsd appearance. The guy never said he was sorry, just that he didn't realize it was someone's pet and he seemed to feel bad but we were too busy getting Stosh in the truck to interact other than me yelling 'I can't believe you shot my puppy'. I'm sure we'll be paying him a visit but first I want Stosh taken care of. There's probably nothing we can do legally because it's Texas after all. I just want my dog to be ok, then I'll worry about making this guy's life miserable


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What an idiot. There haven't been wolves in East Texas in a hundred years. Praying for Stosh's safe and speedy healing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, there's a lot of woods so it's hard to see into each others' property but the guy has a large deck overlooking our property. I think he just really wanted to shoot his gun so he did. Thank God he's not a better shot. Thanks for all the good thoughts, I'm just so glad he isn't hurt any worse


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Stosh but so glad he will be alright!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow... were the dogs even fighting? How far off of your property did stosh go? I mean, you said he was just outside with your husband while he was grilling. How far could he have possibly went?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad Stosh is OK. Your neighbor should be more careful. I understand people have a right to shoot trespassing dogs but that's a little extreme, and like you say apparently he's not a good shot. I was once riding in a vehicle on a major interstate and we got hit with some idiot's poorly aimed shot. If it had been 4 inches lower it would have gone in my left temple. If people are so eager to be shooting then at least shoot at a known target you can see.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have about 8 acres, some woods some pasture and the guy was on his deck looking into our woods when he shot. My husband said the dogs were barking but not snarling or fighting- the guy had a houseful of guests, went out onto his deck and maybe decided to show off and shoot at the 'wolf' in the woods. Trust me, everyone in his house and the surrounding houses heard that he shot my puppy. Thankfully our e-vets are good, Stosh is resting on his bed as best he can, occasionally snorting out some blood but doing the best as can be expected. What a horrible experience. I'm so hoping our vet will give us encouraging news in the morning


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I would report him to the authorities, not for shooting your dog but for reckless endangerment of YOU. If it was dark, and he couldn't see what he was shooting at, he could not possibly determine if it was safe to shoot. What if he had hit you or your husband? I honestly think you need to get the police involved. This kind of reaction by your neighbor is inexcusable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm just speechless!!! What a first class MORON that guy is!!! Good thoughts to Stosh, so glad it looks like he will be okay.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I will call tomorrow. But in TX you're within your rights to shoot anything on your property. You're right though, he could have shot one of us, we were right behind Stosh and I'm not sure he even left our property. I do want to report the shooting even if they say there's nothing they can do/


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just thought of something, didn't he worry about accidently shooting HIS dog during all this?


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my...thats terrible. Hope that Stosh is going to be OK.

As a gun owner I hate when idiots do things like this.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

WHATS AN IDIOT!!!!!!!!! me and rocky both hope stosh will get better.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well that's what I was wondering- if the dogs were fighting he certainly wouldn't have taken a shot- or 6. I can see shooting to scare something off but he obviously was hoping to kill the wolf or whatever he claims he thought Stosh was. Like wolves bark- or live in East Texas. I'm just so upset I haven't tried to figure out his reasoning, other than he had 6 shots and wanted to use them. The only thing he said was "I didn't think it was somebody's pet". Now he knows


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> $#@%^%$#$%^^!!!!! Hunters!!! How stupid can they be?? Or downright mean! Saying a prayer for Stosh - poor baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lee


Yes let's beat up on the poor hunters again.  I don't think so.


Anyways my thoughts and prayers for Stosh!! He is very lucky and your trigger happy neighbor is an idiot!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think the guy is a hunter, just wanted to shoot and he thought he had a good excuse. I can see once to scare off the 'wolf' but when he heard us calling Stosh and yelling "Stop shooting" that should have been a hint. My poor pup, he's such a big fluffly sweetheart. His CGC tag is covered in blood.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Seriously, push for reckless endangerment. If his deck overlooks your property, and he can't determine whether your dog was on his property or not, plus the fact that he could have hit either of you.... you should have a case. Defending an animal only goes so far... humans supersede animals in the eye of the law and it's obvious he isn't a good shot. He could have just as easily hit one of you and this guy clearly has no concept of gun safety, how to properly use a firearm, or any respect for firearms in general. He needs to be taught a lesson.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG i would be out for blood! The fact he KEPT shooting is enough to report him for reckless endangerment for sure. There havent been wolves in Texas in years.... not even migrating down there. What a freaking moron! You dont shoot the animal directly. You're supposed to fire a warning shot in the air and if the animal persists THEN you can aim directly but when you have neighbors living behind you who are literally SCREAMING at you to stop shooting their dog.... oh boy i would definitely be out for blood. Jerkoff should shoot himself in the foot. Prayers and hugs for Stosh.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> Seriously, push for reckless endangerment. If his deck overlooks your property, and he can't determine whether your dog was on his property or not, plus the fact that he could have hit either of you.... you should have a case. Defending an animal only goes so far... humans supersede animals in the eye of the law and it's obvious he isn't a good shot. He could have just as easily hit one of you and this guy clearly has no concept of gun safety, how to properly use a firearm, or any respect for firearms in general. He needs to be taught a lesson.


 
TOTAL agreement!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor Stosh!!! People are idiots!! I would have gone over and punched him after I got back from the vet. Dharma and I are sending good thoughts and wet doggy kisses for a speedy recovery for Stosh!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Just thought of something, didn't he worry about accidently shooting HIS dog during all this?


I was thinking the same thing. If he knows he's a crappy shot and thinks his dog is being mauled by a wolf, how could he possibly think he could shoot the wolf and not possibly hit his dog???

Glad to hear he's going to be alright. Poor baby.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OMG i would be out for blood! The fact he KEPT shooting is enough to report him for reckless endangerment for sure. There havent been wolves in Texas in years.... not even migrating down there. What a freaking moron! You dont shoot the animal directly. You're supposed to fire a warning shot in the air and if the animal persists THEN you can aim directly but when you have neighbors living behind you who are literally SCREAMING at you to stop shooting their dog.... oh boy i would definitely be out for blood. Jerkoff should shoot himself in the foot. Prayers and hugs for Stosh.


He'd be lucky if I wasn't armed... he might get some return fire honestly.... that's just my emotional reaction, but if someone starts shooting in my general direction, he'll find himself receiving some of his own medicine.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Glad Stosh seems ok. 

What an idiot. Probably drunk and showing off with his pistol. First class jerk -- NOT A HUNTER! 

Whatever. I hate when people say they would shoot.... because most of the time it is hot air, but then you have people who truly do have this attitude, and are just waiting for an excuse. 

If he shot your dog, on your property, I would have the law on him, and if that didn't work, I would have his butt in civil court. No way should anyone get away with shooting a dog on its owner's property, unless the owner is actively engaged in some type of crime and being arrested and the dog is a danger to officers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> He'd be lucky if I wasn't armed... he might get some return fire honestly.... that's just my emotional reaction, but if someone starts shooting in my general direction, he'll find himself receiving some of his own medicine.


 
oh yeah. shooting at my dogs is like shooting at my kids. You DONT do it. Big bad VERY protective mama right here. People think mama bears are scary.... they would be pertified of me. I sincerely hope this guy gets what he deserves for his stupidity. I'm glad it sounds like stosh isnt suffering any personality changes as a result of this idiot being a class A moron.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad Stosh is alright. Sending good thoughts you and Stosh's way.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Glad he's ok! It's whacky that someone can shoot your dog, but...

... I take Eva with me to a farm in central PA for my guided fishing trips and the owner, though my friend of ten years, made it clear that she could get shot for chasing his dairy cows; and that she look much like a coyote and any hunter/farmer would have a hard time not shooting her if she was spotted. I took this all in stride.

This last October he stopped in to the lodge to show me what he had in the back of his pickup -- 5 dead coyotes he had just shot in the last two hours, and holy crap didn't they all look like Eva, a black and red female. I was astonished at the similarity.

Take care of your dog!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Eva von Selah said:


> Glad he's ok! It's whacky that someone can shoot your dog, but...
> 
> ... I take Eva with me to a farm in central PA for my guided fishing trips and the owner, though my friend of ten years, made it clear that she could get shot for chasing his dairy cows; and that she look much like a coyote and any hunter/farmer would have a hard time not shooting her if she was spotted. I took this all in stride.
> 
> ...


They're surprisingly big... especially if they're well fed. I always thought Coyotes were supposed to be small, but they're pretty comparable to a GSD.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> They're surprisingly big... especially if they're well fed. I always thought Coyotes were supposed to be small, but they're pretty comparable to a GSD.


 
coyotes are usually anywhere from 40lbs to 90lbs. I've seen males who were massive! You would have through they were part wolf as big as they were. But i've also seen fully grown adult wolves who should have been around 140lbs but never topped 80lbs. It all depends on where the coyotes live actually. Arizona has some pretty small coyotes in general whereas Wyoming has the freaking huge ones along with the wolves because there's more space and more game.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Very true. These five were all pushing 50 lbs and they looked like shepherds. Was hard to see them dead like that but understandable from the similarity and the farmer's perspective.

Very hard to blame an honest person for shooting given certain circumstances.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Eva von Selah said:


> Very true. These five were all pushing 50 lbs and they looked like shepherds. Was hard to see but understandable from the similarity.
> 
> Very hard to blame an honest person given certain circumstances.


 
very true. The first time i saw a coyote running along the side of the road, i thought it was a young GSD pup who'd gotten loose from his property. Least until i noticed his ears were far too big even for a young GSD. Gangly but sturdy just trotting along with a rabbit hanging out of his mouth. 

I wouldnt blame an honest person under certain circumstances either. Sometimes you do what you have to do.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

That is horrible. What a complete moron. A WOLF?! Ok, even if you wanted to be generous and say he looked like a coyote.....to me, a black/red long coat does not look like a coyote at all.

Thoughts and prayers are with Stosh and your family! Hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Selzer is right. I think that neighbor can get socked by the judge in small claims court for up to $5,000. Save those vet bills. This guy is clearly responsible for damaging your "property" and woe to him if the judge is a dog lover. Prayers for Stosh. Too bad the vets can't prescribe "tranquility medicine" to help the owners get to sleep and calm down after something like this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> Selzer is right. I think that neighbor can get socked by the judge in small claims court for up to $5,000. Save those vet bills. This guy is clearly responsible for damaging your "property" and woe to him if the judge is a dog lover. Prayers for Stosh. *Too bad the vets can't prescribe "tranquility medicine" to help the owners get to sleep and calm down after something like this*.


 
man that would certainly help!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Obviously I'm not getting much sleep- it's almost 3 am. I went to bed for a little while because my constant attention seemed to be disturbing Stosh more than helping. When I got up to check on him he came over and wagged his tail, then got in his bed. He's sleeping really well and his breathing is good, surprisingly clear. The e-vet warned me that he would probably snort out blood during the night but he hasn't. I haven't even scratched the surface of my anger, I'm waiting to see how things go at my vet's in a few hours. So many things could have gone so much worse, thank God my husband wasn't shot, too. Thanks for all the good wishes- so far so good


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Obviously I'm not getting much sleep- it's almost 3 am. I went to bed for a little while because my constant attention seemed to be disturbing Stosh more than helping. When I got up to check on him he came over and wagged his tail, then got in his bed. He's sleeping really well and his breathing is good, surprisingly clear. The e-vet warned me that he would probably snort out blood during the night but he hasn't. I haven't even scratched the surface of my anger, I'm waiting to see how things go at my vet's in a few hours. So many things could have gone so much worse, thank God my husband wasn't shot, he was right on Stosh's tail but didn't see the actual shooting because of the dark.


 
its okay. You're just a worried mom. TOTALLY understandable. I'm glad Stosh seems to be doing well. Thats good his breathing is clear. you guys are in our prayers. Will definitely be checking back for updates! Try to get some sleep. It'll help. Glad your husband wasnt hurt in the process. :hugs:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Get well wishes from Frank and me!
We all live on 5-10acre lots here with woods and such, there is no way I would shoot out the back of my house at an animal like that, even my kids know you don't shoot unless your absolutly sure of your target, what a jerk!
I would go after him for all my bills and report him to the law, just to see what would happen.
Around here we have alot of coyotes,, I see and hear them all the time, we've lost cats to them but not anything bigger, so far they haven't bothered my horses at all, 
I have heard and seen ?coyotes that are bigger and heard people say they're mixed with stray dogs and more dangerous.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh I can't believe it  Poor Stosh I hope your vet visit goes well. Sending all my healing thoughts to your darling boy :hugs:


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I am glad Stosh is gonna be okay.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, maybe I'd be able to skeptically believe he really thought Stosh was a wolf, but the fact that he kept shooting even when you AND your husband were screaming at him tells me he knew exactly what he was doing. I hope Stosh is doing okay, and please do nail this guy with every legal method possible!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG I am so glad Stosh is ok! You must be freaking out I know I would be, poor Stosh. Max, Callan and I send hugs and prayers.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my God, this is just awful!!! Poor Stosh! But he is so lucky, I can't believe it. What a miracle he wasn't killed. I am wishing him a full recovery, and please let us know how it goes at the vet today.

I understand the laws in Texas are quite generous to the property owner and his right to use lethal force. At any rate, at least he looks like a real tool in front of his guests. I sincerely hope he has the guts to come to you and apologize and offer restitution. 

Again, I'm so sorry this happened to your dog. Hoping for the best for Stosh.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad it sounds as though Stosh will be fine.

I too would call the authorities and go after the assclown for costs. To hopefully teach the goof a lesson if nothing else. Someone that stupid likely won't have a permit either.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, you handled it much better than I would have. Glad to hear Stosh will recover. I find it incredibly hard to think he mistakenly took a traditional looking shepherd as a wolf.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry about Stosh and hope for a quick and complete recovery. Hope the law can bring you some satisfaction, paying the bills at least plus punitive damages for causing pain and suffering ...... and for being an IDIOT.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> I would report him to the authorities, not for shooting your dog but for reckless endangerment of YOU. If it was dark, and he couldn't see what he was shooting at, he could not possibly determine if it was safe to shoot. What if he had hit you or your husband? I honestly think you need to get the police involved. This kind of reaction by your neighbor is inexcusable.


 I completely agree with this and if alcohol was involved then that makes it even more serious. I'm glad Stosh wasn't badly injured, Wow.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Some neighbor you have... I can't believe he kept shooting even though you yell for him to stop... Hoping the best for Stosh


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

This guy seemed genuinely surprised that he shot a dog and that he was shooting into our property. I mean he's up on a hill, at a right angle to our pasture, he's on a deck shooting out and down and he can't figure it out?? At least most of the neighborhood heard last night what he did and what I thought of him because I was doing a pretty good job of screaming, other neighbors came out to see what happened because they heard the shooting too, followed by screaming. I can't imagine he'll make any offer towards vet bills or even apologize, I'm sure he thinks Stosh didn't make it, I sure didn't think he would looking at the size of the whole in his face. He had to have used a .22 at least. My husband is big and tall and and scared the crap out of the guy- tonight the idiot is going to get another visit from him. The clinic opens at 7:30 so I'll update as soon as I can. Thanks so much for all the support and good wishes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad stosh will be ok, but oh my, I'd be MIGHTY PEEVED! and HE would be paying those vet bills, and I would report him. 

Just to be on the safe side, I'd get Stosh one of those glow in the dark collars or neck bands and put it on him at night, tho he may be a better target, I'd tell your neighbor about it so he doesn't go shooting at just anything after dark(


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!

I cant believe someone shot your dog!

I would have killed him! 

Hope Stosh has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor guy. I hope the recovery goes well and fast.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Jeez. He sounds like an idiot. I'm sorry this moron shot your dog, and your husband should 'accidentally knock the **** out of him'
Being texas and all, he can say he wasnt looking where his fists were landing...
Give the poor man some PB for me?  poor guy


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

First so glad Stosh is going to be ok!

Another idiot man with a gun...there are so many! (Yes there are responsible gun owners but way too many morons with firearms). Totallly agree he was looking for a chance to shoot and wanting to show off for his guests. Immaturity and ignornace equals disaster.

With these crazy texas gun laws (legal to carry in your pocket around here), it's doubtful you can take any legal action. I think I recall you are an attorney.

I would make sure everyone in the county knows this guy is a danger. What if that had been your husband out there? STUPID STUPID STUPID!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am also speechless...............and so sorry this happened. So, glad that Stosh is going to be ok!!!
Thinking of you during this very stressful time.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> This guy seemed genuinely surprised that he shot a dog and that he was shooting into our property. I mean he's up on a hill, at a right angle to our pasture, he's on a deck shooting out and down and he can't figure it out?? At least most of the neighborhood heard last night what he did and what I thought of him because I was doing a pretty good job of screaming, other neighbors came out to see what happened because they heard the shooting too, followed by screaming. I can't imagine he'll make any offer towards vet bills or even apologize, I'm sure he thinks Stosh didn't make it, I sure didn't think he would looking at the size of the whole in his face. He had to have used a .22 at least. My husband is big and tall and and scared the crap out of the guy- tonight the idiot is going to get another visit from him. The clinic opens at 7:30 so I'll update as soon as I can. Thanks so much for all the support and good wishes.


I STRONGLY recommend your husband not confront the guy. He's obviously unstable and willing to use deadly force. As much as you want to yell at him, you should swallow it for now and talk to an attorney. I really can't stress this enough. Call an attorney today and see what they say. In most cases they will tell you NOT to talk to the offender, especially if this is criminal negligence.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow...just wow... 

I am glad Stosh and all of you are fine. I am hoping for a speedy recovery. That is my biggest nightmare here in the US because it is that easy to get a gun almost every idiot can get one...

Even I could walk into a store with my husband and have him buy a shotgun for me.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope Stosh feels better soon-poor guy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I would definitely wonder if alcohol was a contributing factor - what with him having a houseful of guests. Hunter?? I think not. A REAL hunter is a good shot. He doesn't want to cause needless suffering to the animal.

Best of luck at the vet today. All of you will be in my prayers. My son will be in surgery today, so I will be praying anyway. I will check in when I get home. 

Expecting good news.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...speechless here.

I hope Stosh is okay.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I agree with the vet bills. Make sure you have fotos of Stosh's injuries, fotos of where the shooting happen and get the names of the neighbors and what they saw/heard. Get that done fast, as memories change.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Stosh.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh Im so sorry your going through all this. Just read this post. I hope that everything will be ok for stosh!!!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Hoping you got good new from the vet this morning! Gah, can't even imagine how awful! Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is at the clinic- the vet needs to clean him up to examine him. She thinks the worst is that he could loose his eye. She's going to have him eat to make sure his jaw wasn't injured. Stosh was wagging his tail and cooperating, he such a sweetheart. I'll update after I hear back from the vet


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm stunned at the stupidity for the neighbor. And I didn't realize that, these days, Texas had a serious wolf problem.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Correct me if Im wrong...but arent wolves currently
on the endangered species list? 

If so your neighbors excuse for why he shot at your
dog puts him in violation of the law.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What an ordeal! That could have gone horribly! I am glad that Stosh came through that!

In Missouri, you can not shoot at dogs who are passing through your property. Even in this rural state, it is not a right! Wolf, for pete's sakes. Can you shoot at wolves even?


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Stosh is at the clinic- the vet needs to clean him up to examine him. She thinks the worst is that he could loose his eye. She's going to have him eat to make sure his jaw wasn't injured. Stosh was wagging his tail and cooperating, he such a sweetheart. I'll update after I hear back from the vet


Wow an eye really? That would be awful!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, the bullet entered just below his eye and the cornea is very cloudy which the vet says indicates swelling and damage. But she'll know more later on today. The e-vet put some drops in it last night to anesthetize it and prevent more swelling. I so hope my beautiful boy can keep his eye


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: For Stosh's health and full recovery.

I could hardly read the first post here, it's so wrong-so wrong.

Please post when you can and know that all kinds of good wishes are going out to you and Stosh.

Mary Jane


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so glad he's doing as well as he is! He's wagging his tail - what a sweetheart. :wub:

Thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG, poor Stosh. I'm glad he was hurt worse than he was. How awful. Prayers for Stosh (and you and your husband).


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Wolves in Texas ??? Don't think so ! What an F'ing idiot ! 

Good thoughts and prayers heading Stosh's way !!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you in this stressful time and prayers to Stosh for a full recovery. 

I would definitely document everything as it will be important in many ways. Your community and LEO's need to know this guy is a danger so they can be more cautious if nothing else. 

You have handled this much better than I would have. That guy would not have a hand left to shoot with by now if it were me.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Yeah, the bullet entered just below his eye and the cornea is very cloudy which the vet says indicates swelling and damage. But she'll know more later on today. The e-vet put some drops in it last night to anesthetize it and prevent more swelling. I so hope my beautiful boy can keep his eye


I'm praying that Stosh keeps his eye. I wish the law treated our dogs with higher regard.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

This is awful!!! Poor Stosh baby!!! I hope he recovers soon, sending hugs and best wishes for him and your family!

And about the @#$& jackass that shot him, I'm so glad everybody in the neighborhood heard what he did. If he did want to show off it sure backfired on him.
I have more words to describe him, but I think I'll just throw them at him mentally.

Get better soon, Stosh! Keep strong, buddy!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Poor Stosh! I'm so sorry this happened to your boy. I just can't understand why people don't think before they unload. I'm glad to hear Stosh is going to be okay. Poor baby!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers and hugs from Friendswood, Texas.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Prayers from NH to Stosh that heals and is back to normal! That guys sounds like a idiot!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Poor Stosh and poor you! I hope he has a full recovery and you can get some justice. That guy is insane! Shooting into the woods? What if a child had been in there playing or running after the dog? He could have killed someone! I hope the police nail him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope your pup won't lose his eye. If I could I would go over there for you and put that pistol in a very uncomfortable spot....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Is your neighbor _*INASANE*_?? Obviously he is.

Who cares what he _*thought*_ or what he was _*aiming*_ at... what kind of *idiot* shoots into the dark without being certain what they're shooting at??

At the very least, this moron and anyone in his household should be banned from owning a gun for life. He's clearly demonstrated that not only can he not control himself, any living creature is not safe on your property.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Isn't it illegal to shoot within a certain period of sunrise and sunset though?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

OH my....I'm so sorry to hear that about Stosh.  Glad to hear he is doing so well. 

I can't believe your neighbor didn't realize what the heck he was shooting at. There are so many "what ifs" that could have happened. 

Please keep us updated.

Prayers, hugs and good thoughts are sent to Stosh and to you and your family!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Really, really hoping Stosh doesn't lose his eye.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> If I could I would go over there for you and put that pistol in a very uncomfortable spot....


I almost laughed up my coffee trying to imagine, Selzer, what spot you would put that pistol in. And that guy would deserve it.

Another option is to contact the local television station and have them do a quick feature story on poor Stosh's injury. The media love to highlight the danger of guns, and this would go under the heading of "please, folks, be more careful with a firearm." This could possibly bring something positive out of poor Stosh's sufferings, that people would see a case of how human recklessness hurts innocent animals.

If the neighbor was humiliated before God and the whole world, or embarrassed, oh well, to each his just desserts.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hoping to hear a good news update soon!!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Just read through this whole thread and I am so sorry this happened to Stosh. I am thinking positive thoughts for a full recovery for Stosh; and some very evil thoughts that Karma will give your crazy neighbor a swift kick in the butt!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Still haven't heard from the vet- she wanted to make sure he could eat and drink, wash him and check for any more injuries and examine his eye. We did find a big tear on his shoulder that looked like he snagged it on barbed wire or something, even though it felt round like a bullet hole. I just can't believe this happened


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, Tyler, TX definitely doesn't have a wolf population at all. What a crappy reason to go off shooting.  Poor Stosh. I'm glad he's doing OK. I'd be pissed off at the neighbor.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has the neighbor offered to help pay for the vet? What's the chance of putting a fence up between the houses so Stosh can't go on his property again?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

XTOL said:


> Correct me if Im wrong...but arent wolves currently
> on the endangered species list?
> 
> If so your neighbors excuse for why he shot at your
> dog puts him in violation of the law.


 
wolves have been removed and replaced and removed and replaced on the list a few times this year. Its very frustrating. Montana and Wyoming currently are the only states KNOWN to have wolves. They're wanting to reintroduce wolves to Colorado and i believe nebraska but there are NONE in texas. Texas is more coyote zone. But yes, his excuse that it was a wolf is violation. No to mention you're not supposed to shoot blindly like this idiot did.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i also agree with the report to a news station.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Sending prayers from Michigan for your sweet boy..:gsdhead::hugs:


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> wolves have been removed and replaced and removed and replaced on the list a few times this year. Its very frustrating. Montana and Wyoming currently are the only states KNOWN to have wolves. They're wanting to reintroduce wolves to Colorado and i believe nebraska but there are NONE in texas. Texas is more coyote zone. But yes, his excuse that it was a wolf is violation. No to mention you're not supposed to shoot blindly like this idiot did.


There are wolves here in Colorado. I know and so do the people up in North Park. Coyotes also can be pretty big or small. I saw one running down a road on base in Washington State that was about the same size as our GSD Apollo and he was about 80 pounds. They looked pretty similar except the Coyote's tail was shorter that I could see. And yeah, who in the world would go shooting blindly? That is clearly irresponsible.

I believe Wolves were just put on the Endangered list again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> There are wolves here in Colorado. I know and so do the people up in North Park. Coyotes also can be pretty big or small. I saw one running down a road on base in Washington State that was about the same size as our GSD Apollo and he was about 80 pounds. They looked pretty similar except the Coyote's tail was shorter that I could see. And yeah, who in the world would go shooting blindly? That is clearly irresponsible.
> 
> I believe Wolves were just put on the Endangered list again.


 
thats right! i forgot about that. Some of the wyoming wolves migrated to CO. I know there were plans to do an actual reintroduction in the next couple of years though. I still want to go see the wolves at the reserve/rescue up in the mountains though. I love wolves. They're such gorgeous animals. Theres a coyote who took up residence near my inlaws house (residential neighborhood off Constitution near powers). I saw him ALL the time and it definitely explained all the missing small dogs and cats around the area. He made a habit of running out in front of my car a few times a week. I'll have to look online to verify wolves were put back on the list. I thought it was pretty stupid to even take them off to begin with but so many people were angry about it i'm almost positive they were put back on the list.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Just want to say I'm hoping for the best outcome for Stosh
and soon.

Also, if this should ever get to whatever kind of court, please
be sure to "play up" Stosh's CGC status. That's no small feat,
and would speak to anyone involved what kind of a dog he is!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope Stosh makes a full and quick recovery - how very scary!!! Even if it turns out his eye can't be saved, it could have been much worse. Dogs can get along just fine with only one eye, that he was shot in the face and survived is _extremely_ lucky.

As for taking legal action, I'm not sure there would really be a case here. Both dogs were loose and Stosh may have been on the man's property. All he'd have to say is that Stosh came after his dog, on his property. In many places it is legal to shoot a loose dog on your property, if the dog is threatening you or your animals. It would be one person's word against the other and that Stosh was running loose. I think that Stosh was loose and his owner's weren't close enough to see where it actually took place might be an issue in court.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Hang him by the UH OHHs in the woods cover him in honey and hamburger and let the coyotes have him. What a DUMB A** poor baby. I hope he comes out of this with everything intact and he don't suffer from it.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> I thought it was pretty stupid to even take them off to begin with but so many people were angry about it i'm almost positive they were put back on the list.


Oh yeah, the people in Idaho, etc were PO'd. Most were ranchers though. Wolves are amazing animals. Last week when we were in State Forest State Park up north, we were talking to a Ranger about wolves around there in the North Park/Walden/Rand area. Everyone agrees there's wolves around, but its safer for the wolves if their presence isn't advertised. I'm pretty sure we heard a pack off howling in the distance.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's unclear where the dogs were- I think there was some other kind of animal in the creek, the other dog ran at it barking and Stosh met him at the creek doing the same thing. Since it was dark there's no way to know. I'm just so glad my husband wasn't right on his tail, even though he had gone after him. I really expected to find Stosh dead so even seeing him with a shot up face but alive on his bed is wonderful


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank goodness Stosh is going to be ok. What an absolute moron/idiot for shooting in the dark. Thank goodness your husband did not get shot as well. someone was obviously watching over Stosh and your husband. I use an electronic collar for Chance if we are anywhere not fenced in so if he does not recall when called I can stop him in his tracks with the collar, have not had to use it yet as he is fantastic on recall, but have him trained on it to be safe. I would never forgive myself if we were camping and he got shot chasing a deer or got into it with a bear. Again, so glad Stosh is going to be ok.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't believe the neighbor.

I would be so POed if I were in your shoes. I am very happy to hear Stosh is doing alright. I will keep sending good vibes your guys way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have a fenced in yard that's about 1.5 acres and for the next week or two we're going to stay in there and work on recall. He's going to have to rely on it a lot more now and so am I.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Just checking on Stosh and hoping that things will work out.

Get some rest tonight, you are doing the best for your good dog.

MJ


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear about Stosh. Glad everything looks good now. What was your neighbor thinking?? I lived in East Texas for several years and never heard of any wolves in the area!
Sounds like another gun happy "good ole boy"!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow I've been back in the hospital so I had no clue this had happened I am so sorry. I can't believe there is nothing you can do legally thats just disgusting to me. Your husband could have been shot, Stosh killed, or he could have killed his own dog. Why not fire a warning shot? I hope this idiot at least helps with the vet bills seeing as neither of you can be sure who's property the dog was on. Law or not shooting a non threatening animal on your property should not be legal


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks- hope you're ok! The guy did offer to pay all vet bills, was extremely upset, remorseful, took full responsibility for being an idiot. He didn't hang with the wolf story because even he realized how stupid that sounded- he said Stosh was fighting with his dog but whatever, it was a stupid thing to do. Hopefully Stosh will be able to see out of that eye but if not, it's not a bad outcome under the circumstances.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No definitely not a bad outcome that poor boy has been through so much and is lucky to be alive. It was just so reckless of him to shoot his firearm with your home and his dog being so close- a warning shot would have sufficed. Your average gun owner is not going to shoot their firearm toward other homes and their own animals because they "think" their dog is fighting with another.....how stupid How many times this year do dogs have to be shot or killed before people realize there really are other ways to break up a fight if one is even going on which, in this case and many other's there was no fight to begin with? I'm just mad at the state of our society where people actually think a gun is a solution in so many cases where it is plain unnecessary. I'm glad he is on the mend and hope he does regain sight in his one eye. My aunts dog lost her eye in a freak accident and was nippy whenever anyone came into her blind spot she didn't know


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, after i saw your post about Stosh's eye, i searched and found this. Your neighbor sounds to me like he needs a tune-up. And also how to use a firearm properly. You also need to keep your dog in check, if it were me, i have a fence installed today. It's good he paid the bills, but the damage to your dog is done.
Just incredible, if it was my dog, i'd be in jail right now.
While i'm ranting, i wouldn't call him a neighbor, i'd call him, the A$$hole that lives next to me.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like her dog was in check....he was being a dog and investigating an animal on his property possibly a few inches on the neighbors property. All the same what kind of yahoo shoots a gun in the direction of their neighbors home with their dog being right there as well?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, my prayers are for a swift recovery.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have 8 acres so a total dog proof fence is not feasible- it was my responsibility to keep him under control and safe which I failed to do. He didn't come back when my husband called which is my fault. We live out in the country on a lake where we all know each other's dogs, cars, trucks, etc and the occasional dog sniffing along the lake or playing with your dog has never been a problem. We've lived here for 15 yrs and nothing like this has ever happened, I'm still so shocked the guy did what he did- he's very apologetic and remorseful, but still...

Stosh did have a really good day today- he wanted to resume his normal routine so we did on a very limited scale. We went for a walk in the woods then he chased the frisbee in the backyard. He had been sleeping all of the time except for potty breaks but today he actually ran and played and dozed in the sun out in the driveway while my husband worked on the car. He turned a big corner today. Unfortunately, I don't think he has any vision in his left eye but it's early and it may improve. The cloudiness is decreasing and so is the swelling at the entry wound. Even if he never regains his sight in that eye I'm so grateful that he's alive and seems to be the same big goofy pup he was last week. The strength and fortitude of these dogs is amazing. His trust in me brings tears to my eyes


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> We have 8 acres so a total dog proof fence is not feasible- it was my responsibility to keep him under control and safe which I failed to do. He didn't come back when my husband called which is my fault. We live out in the country on a lake where we all know each other's dogs, cars, trucks, etc and the occasional dog sniffing along the lake or playing with your dog has never been a problem. We've lived here for 15 yrs and nothing like this has ever happened, I'm still so shocked the guy did what he did- he's very apologetic and remorseful, but still...
> 
> Stosh did have a really good day today- he wanted to resume his normal routine so we did on a very limited scale. We went for a walk in the woods then he chased the frisbee in the backyard. He had been sleeping all of the time except for potty breaks but today he actually ran and played and dozed in the sun out in the driveway while my husband worked on the car. He turned a big corner today. Unfortunately, I don't think he has any vision in his left eye but it's early and it may improve. The cloudiness is decreasing and so is the swelling at the entry wound. Even if he never regains his sight in that eye I'm so grateful that he's alive and seems to be the same big goofy pup he was last week. The strength and fortitude of these dogs is amazing. His trust in me brings tears to my eyes


 How about maybe fencing in 1 acre? Dog doesn't need more than that. I'd fence the whole 8 or how many is possible. If your husband can work on cars, then he could rent a post hole digger and erect a fence. I'm not trying to critisize you, just i guess if it were me, this is what i would do. If your husband can't do the fence, then i would find a way to pay for one. You've been there 15 yrs., obviously the neighborhood is changing. How long have you known the jerk who shot your dog?
Sorry if i'm coming across as critisizing or mean, i don't want you to think that, just that i can't help feel sorry for your dog and trying to think of things so it never happens again.
Give Stosh hugs and kisses for all of us here. I pray he has a full recovery.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We do have about an acre and a half that is fenced and that's usually where Stosh is when he's not inside or with me. However, he does walk around with us, play frisbee, stuff like that out in the pasture area on the lake that isn't fenced. I admit that on Sunday night we got too relaxed- my mom was visiting from FL, we were inside cooking, my husband was grilling and Stosh was on the deck with him. Something we've done dozens of times, but this night Stosh ran down to the creek to see what the other guy's dog was barking at- and that's when he was shot. I'll never forgive myself for allowing this to happen. Stosh is 11 mos old, too young to be totally trusted and obviously doesn't have 100% recall. The idiot shouldn't have shot but I shouldn't have allowed Stosh to be in that situation. Thanks for everyone's prayers and good wishes. You'll never know how much the support helps in a time like this


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Well it's unclear where it took place- our properties border each other divided by a creek. My husband was on our deck grilling and Stosh was with him, the neighbor's dog was running in the creek and Stosh ran over to see who it was because it was dark- my husband called Stosh but the shot started- the first shot he yelled but the guy kept shooting. In TX it's legal to shoot anything on your property and he said he thought it was a wolf fighting with his dog. Stosh is a log-coated black and red so he isn't your usual gsd appearance. The guy never said he was sorry, just that he didn't realize it was someone's pet and he seemed to feel bad but we were too busy getting Stosh in the truck to interact other than me yelling 'I can't believe you shot my puppy'. I'm sure we'll be paying him a visit but first I want Stosh taken care of. There's probably nothing we can do legally because it's Texas after all. I just want my dog to be ok, then I'll worry about making this guy's life miserable


Maybe you should wear some orange before you enter this idiot's property.those are the JACK ASSES that give firearm owners a bad name...Come to think of it,I have a friend up country who owns a wolf,and remember seeing it with survey tape hanging in several places on his collar,to show hunters that he was not wild... well...semi domesticated


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

I wrote some nasty stuff 'bout your neighbor ,then figured I should erase it.... Maybe some bright orange survey tape on your dog's collar would help your neighbor with his quest for Wolves in your neighborhood. I am stunned as a firearms owner to hear about his complete disregard for one of the golden rules for gun safety... KNOW YOUR TARGET BEFORE YOU AIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

jay d I wrote some nasty stuff 'bout your neighbor ,then figured I should erase it.... Maybe some bright orange survey tape on your dog's collar would help your neighbor with his quest for Wolves in your neighborhood. I am stunned as a firearms owner to hear about his complete disregard for one of the golden rules for gun safety... KNOW YOUR TARGET BEFORE YOU AIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet suggested the orange tape too, a friend of hers has the tape hanging from her huskie/shepherd mixes after one was shot. I doubt our neighbor will ever shoot at anything ever again after my husband's visit with him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can buy orange safety vests for dogs. I have one for Jax for hunting season and if we're walking and it gets dark.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Brilliant! I'm going to get one- he'll love 'suiting up'


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is what we use:
Track Jacket High Visibility Coat for Dogs


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe he shot your puppy. Poor Stosh. Prayers that he's ok and heals quickly!!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

One more thing to add about the idiot shooting Stosh. You have had him for at least 9 months? Surely the idiot has seen him before? Plus if he shot him with a pistol, he was close enough to tell it was a dog, IMO. Think about that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, he's feeling a lot better today and is being so wonderful about letting me put drops in his eye 3 times a day, putting pills down his throat, washing the exit wound and cleaning the dried blood out of his nostril- every day. Such a good pup! And thanks Good Karma- Stosh will be sporting one of those vests soon


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Such a good pup!


 
Such a good mom too. I know you wouldn't do it any other way, but not all pups would be so lucky to have such loving care.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well thanks- but I feel so guilty. I'm buying an orange vest and sewing a CGC patch and a Tyler Obedience Training Club patch onto it and writing DON'T SHOOT on the side.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Stosh said:


> DON'T SHOOT on the side.


:spittingcoffee:

Sorry, I had to...

Please, don't use fake stuffed antlers on Stosh this holiday season. God Forbid he mistakes Stosh for Santa's Reindeer. 

You are a great mama. Keep that snuggle bear close.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Stosh said:


> My vet suggested the orange tape too, a friend of hers has the tape hanging from her huskie/shepherd mixes after one was shot. I doubt our neighbor will ever shoot at anything ever again after my husband's visit with him.


 
Please tell us what was said in the exchange.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> This is what we use:
> Track Jacket High Visibility Coat for Dogs


What size are you typically ordering?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I posted that on another thread- but the guy was extremely upset, my husband said he had tears in his eyes, offered to pay all vet bills. He said he drove over to our house the next morning to see if Stosh was alive but he didn't have the nerve to face me or risk getting beaten up by my husband. He said that Stosh was playing with his dog, then his dog growled, Stosh growled and put his dog on the ground. If that's true it's the first time Stosh has ever done that! But he didn't know who Stosh was so he shot at him- he said just to scare him away but obviously he was trying to kill him. Anyway, he admitted it was a stupid thing to do, was very remorseful and will never shoot on his property again- which is the main thing since he was on his deck and shooting out and down, that goes right into our back yard. He wanted to come over to apologize to me but my husband told him he'd better hold off on that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was going to get the large- Stosh's girth measured 32 inches but the large is out of stock. I'm not sure if the medium will fit


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

What a crappy shooter. For one, he couldn't hit his target. Two, he emptied a mag because he thought his dog was being attacked???

Okay, so some dog (his point of view) is attacking his dog. He was shooting from his porch. No idea how far he was from his dog, so I'll let you answer that. But regardless He doesn't care about his dog either it seems like to shoot at him. 

In that kind of situation, two dogs going at it is worse than a standoff with a bad guy holding a person hostage. Two dogs fighting/playing are always moving. And usually tied into one it seems like. So unless your dog was at least 10ft from his, then he wouldn't have shot (if he cared about his dog). 

Also, if such was to happen, unless I had a clear shot, I wouldn't fire. Aiming for a clear shot usually results in a hit. Spray and shooting is just that, hopping for the best with no care what's around the general area of the target.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Sending prayers that Stosh recovers fully! So sorry, also, that you and your husband had to endure this. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Okay, so some dog (his point of view) is attacking his dog. He was shooting from his porch. No idea how far he was from his dog, so I'll let you answer that. But regardless He doesn't care about his dog either it seems like to shoot at him.
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think all of this was a convenient story- and it's one I got second hand from my husband. The guy obviously was wanting to kill Stosh because he shot once, said Stosh was taking off for home, then he shot until he hit him. When Stosh came out of the woods after I was calling him, the guy's dog went over to Stosh- the guy's wife had to lead their dog away so he'd leave Stosh alone, so he wasn't exactly afraid of Stosh. The guy was shooting from his deck, Stosh was running for home according to him, although he didn't know Stosh was ours. When I was yelling at him that I couldn't believe he shot my puppy, he said he didn't know it was someone's pet. Guess he thought it was a stray- even he dropped the wolf angle. Anyway, Stosh slept for 5 days, literally, now he's more active, eating well, and wants to get back to his normal routine. Tomorrow we'll see what the vet says about his eyesight- the eye itself looks a lot better


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I am praying every night for Stoshes full recovery!! :hug:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My prayers are with you. I hope Stosh has a full recovery.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I was going to get the large- Stosh's girth measured 32 inches but the large is out of stock. I'm not sure if the medium will fit


Yeah, don't get the medium. Niko has a large (80lbs) and Rosa can do a medium (40lbs), but I could never fit Niko into the medium vest. Try looking on REI.com, you might be able to find a large on that site, but maybe not in orange. I think I saw it on there in hi-vis yellow (they call it green, but it looks yellow to me.)
Ruff Wear Track Jacket Dog Safety Vest at REI.com

Very anxious to hear how Stosh's eye is. Hoping for the very best.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh doesn't seem to have any vision in his eye at all; however it is responding to light so the nerve telling it what to do is working he just can't see. We're trying to get an appt with the opthamologist in Dallas this week. His wounds are healing up well and is in much better spirits, he just can't see. 

Thanks for the advice on the vest sizing.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor Stosh. I hope you get good news from the optho guy in Dallas. And i hope your a****** neighbor understands he is picking up all of these bills.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. I'll update once we see the opthamologist- I think they're fitting us in tomorrow, it's a 2 hr drive from here


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It would be great for an ophthalmologist to examine Stosh. We can all have opinions about swelling exerting pressure on a nerve but when it comes down to a brave dog's eye-there's no substitute for an expert.

I really hope you get some comforting news tomorrow. You've got a great attitude though, with your post about "best present you ever received".

Lots of fingers crossed for Stosh's exam tomorrow,
MJ


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks! Right now I could just cry, but I'll get over it. These long vet visits every 48 hrs are getting hard on both of us.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I hope sweet Stosh makes a complete recovery, and I hope that a$$ of a neighbor of yours foots the bills for the specialist visits. All of his stories sound like horse$hit to me.

At least Stosh has you guys to nurse him back to health. You might want to let the neighbor know that there are no orange wolves or strays just in case he gets "confused" again about whether Stosh is someone's beloved pet or not!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow. I missed alot off the boards for my finals....Gosh I hope Stosh is okay with his eye and healing. He and my Romeo are so much alike as long coats I think of them as brothers. Keep us updated!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. But who wouldn't??? The holidays add their own stress to life on top of what you're dealing with.

Sending hopeful, calming, loving thoughts to you and Stosh.:hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our appt with the opthamologist is at 2:30 tomorrow, it's a 2 hr drive home. I'll post an update when we get home. My husband is hoping Stosh comes home with a really cool pair of shades!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it inappropriate to ask if you have any pictures since Stosh is on the mend? I'm very glad your pup pulled through!! Good luck at the opthamologist!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great news from the eye specialist! Stosh's injuring is repairing itself and over time he should regain at or near 100% of his sight! The retina suffered some damage from the impact of the bullet entering just beneath the eye but nothing else was damaged. His eye is still dilated from the initial dose of atropine but the pupil is responding to light. His lens is in the correct position which was another concern. So all in all, it's the best news we could have gotten! He's still on some prednisone drops and an oral steroid for a few weeks but other than that, he'll be through with treatment in two weeks. Stosh was great during the exam, took it all without complaining and was so exhausted when it was over he fell asleep and snored while the vet typed up the report. It was a long day- 2 hrs each way and 1 1/2 hr exam. The vet said "Stosh dodged a bullet"...well not really!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

What fantastic news! Stosh is a very lucky guy.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful news! What a great Christmas present!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonderful news! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, as you can imagine we're so relieved! The best $150 I've ever spent, and the best Christmas present ever. Stosh is snoring away right now and I'm about to have a big glass of wine.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is indeed an awesome Christmas present. So happy for the great news!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great news! I'm very happy for your family and Stosh!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

That's a wonderful new Christmas greeting:

Stosh dodged a bullet.

All of you, take a deep breath.

thanks and thanks again for the good news,
Mary Jane


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news, glad to hear that! I hope Stosh and his family have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

That's such wonderful news !!! So glad to hear Stosh is recovering and getting his eye sight back. Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Yess...Awsum news. I must admit this thread has had me totally stressed out but I feel a lot better now.


Give Stosh a big hug for me and I now have to say a thank you prayer...


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

That is wonderful, that Stosh will keep his eyesight! Been concerned about you, too, so I'm glad to hear about that big glass of wine! Stosh has the right idea--catching up on a lot of healing sleep. Hope you are doing the same, also eating well and exercising. Need to get your strength built up and to heal psychologically!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Glad to hear Stosh is going to recover fully. Im sure
thats a huge relief.

Big WOOFS from Abby and me...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY Stosh!! I am very happy hear of this great news! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic news!!! Yay Stosh.  
My family have been sending positive thoughts and prayers from Australia for Stosh.
Give him a huge hug from all of us here.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody! He starts on an oral steroid today and the vet said his appetite will increase which is good news- he needs to add some weight. I wish my dr would tell me to eat more and do less.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Great news! I hope your family can now relax over the holidays.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

.[I wish my dr would tell me to eat more and do less.]

TOO FUNNY! I am so glad that your boy is doing better!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So incredibly happy to hear Stosh's great news! It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Checking in to see how Stosh is doing and read the good news. I would have checked earlier in the week, but had to work(the Shame!) So happy to hear that he will recover his eyesight so well after this ordeal. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks!! And thanks everybody for checking in and sending support and prayers. We really appreciate it and really helped knowing that you were all out there waiting to hear how he's doing. It's been great to be able to tell everyone about it, relieve some stress and get support from so many 'friends'. It helped me relax so Stosh could relax and rest too. We've been very lucky


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- I read that Stosh was shot in another thread and searched for this one. I read the whole thing! So very sad to hear about this happening- but I'm so glad to hear that Stosh will likely be regaining his sight. Poor thing! Hang in there momma- from what I read- you are doing an amazing job!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

^ same here, read the updated thread and searched stosh and shot up in the search function


----------



## DeuceUno (Dec 21, 2010)

oh wow. thats terrible to hear. sorry to hear that. hopefully he's doing better.

if that would have happened to my dog I would probably be in jail right now due to repercussions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He is doing much better, thanks! He should recover all of his eyesight- the opthamologist rechecks him on the 19th


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

I just read this thread tonight. So happy to hear Stosh is doing so well!!!

Sending healing thoughts his way!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks! He has soaked up all the good vibes and prayers that have been sent his way. It's funny, even the guy who shot him told my husband that he had never prayed for a dog before but he prayed for Stosh--probably so my husband wouldn't beat the crap out of him but still, prayers are good no matter what the motivation!!!


----------

